# What would you like to find under your tree



## Drac (Dec 13, 2007)

Just wondering, keep in clean folks...


----------



## crushing (Dec 13, 2007)

Drac said:


> Just wondering, *keep it clean* folks...


 
Nevermind then.


Actually, some sparring gear would be cool.  I wasn't allowed to kick while sparring at a workout because I didn't have booties.  We never worried about wearing them at my regular classes.


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 13, 2007)

If i am honest, I want to find a Gift certificate to get a good pair of sunglasses.  My eye's are very sensitive to the sun so I need better glasses than you get at a drugstore and I broke my good glasses 2 years ago and I haven't been able to afford to replace them...


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 13, 2007)

Keep it clean? 

Well

I guess then a vaccum cleaner and a swiffer mop. How's that for clean?

What I'd like to find under my tree is the rest of my stuff in storage in Utah and a new rappel rack and a gift certificate to a good MA school in my area. (Chattanooga) :asian:


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 13, 2007)

Drac said:


> Just wondering, keep in clean folks...



Code name... "Skittles!"


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Peace And Good Will Towards All Mankind!!!!*​


----------



## tellner (Dec 13, 2007)

Our trees are out in the yard, so... white or black truffles.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 13, 2007)

New shooting gear, Thune would be nice.  But that is WAY above the budget.

Told my kids I wanted the HP5 movie and the latest Pirates one too.

I think they are both under the tree.

We are all going to a warm destination for a vacation in February.  That's good enough for me.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Dec 13, 2007)

tellner said:


> Our trees are out in the yard, so... white or black truffles.



Hey, I heard some guy bought a 3.3lb white truffle for $330,000 the other day. So your wish is both tasty and lucrative!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 13, 2007)

I'll settle for high speed internet access of some sort.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Dec 13, 2007)

I would like...

- Dog Brothers "Die Less Often" Series. I think it's on it's way.
- New floor pads for our garage/dojo.
- Valiant SURVIVAL GOLOK XL. It's on it's way
- I'd like some custom Tjabang (Sai). Can't find a good source. *sai* [get it?]

Oh, and a match grade M14 or M1 Garand w/ 1000rnds would be nice. Hope springs eternal, eh?


----------



## LawDog (Dec 13, 2007)

A hooters girl in sparring gear. Yeeeeees.:high5:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 13, 2007)

LawDog said:


> A hooters girl in sparring gear. Yeeeeees.:high5:


Can you order an extra one for me?


----------



## LawDog (Dec 13, 2007)

SFC_JeffJ,
Matching pairs of pairs, can do sir.
:jaw-dropping:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 13, 2007)

an acceptance to any of the job applications I have put out


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 13, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> Code name... "Skittles!"



:lfao:

Um...yeah. 


As for me, what I want and what I need are two different things. I'll go with what I need,  Santa baby, I'm filling my stocking with a duplex, and checks
Sign your 'X' on the line.


----------



## Carol (Dec 13, 2007)

LawDog said:


> A hooters girl in sparring gear. Yeeeeees.:high5:



Clear that with Mrs. Law Dog and you're on   :lfao:


----------



## LawDog (Dec 13, 2007)

Mrs Lawdog justed stated,
You can look but cannot touch, if you do I will break your little hands into many peices.
:xtrmshock


----------



## Drac (Dec 13, 2007)

LawDog said:


> Mrs Lawdog justed stated,
> You can look but cannot touch, if you do I will break your little hands into many peices.
> :xtrmshock


 
My wife told me the same thing when we were visiting Casino Rio....


----------



## Drac (Dec 13, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> Code name... "Skittles!"


 
Just WHO is Skittles????


----------



## Gordon Nore (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## agemechanic03 (Dec 13, 2007)

Well, since I'm in Korea for now, My Wife. Oh wait, she get's here in about 5 1/2 hours. Woo Hoo. That's all I want for Christmas at this moment until I get back to the states in 4 years, then I want my OWN house. Oh and add a 4-wheeler!!


----------



## Tames D (Dec 13, 2007)

A new sai case.


----------



## crushing (Dec 13, 2007)

Drac said:


> Just WHO is Skittles????


 
Do you think Kari Sweets is her real name?


----------



## newGuy12 (Dec 13, 2007)

CHUCK NORRIS FOR PRESIDENT OF THE US!   That would be a good gift!


----------



## newGuy12 (Dec 14, 2007)

... and a Hooter Woman as VEEP!  Free hot-wings for everyone!


----------



## tellner (Dec 14, 2007)

Gordon, Land Rovers carry those as lifeboats


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 14, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> Code name... "Skittles!"


Nice!  


I would like to see a new covered trailer for my motorcycle trips.  


But I have not decided yet.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 14, 2007)

Drac said:


> Just WHO is Skittles????



Photos that Make You Go Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 14, 2007)

PS3, Ford F250 Crew cab, long bed, powerstroke diesel, Adriana Lima, atama jui-jitisu kimono, 50 in HDTV

Nothing big 

B


----------



## Doc_Jude (Dec 14, 2007)

Gordon Nore said:


>



You know, I think that WOULD fit under the tree...


----------



## morph4me (Dec 14, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> Photos that Make You Go Hmmmmmmm.


 
Post 2839


----------



## morph4me (Dec 14, 2007)

A winning mega Millions ticket, please Mr. Claus


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 14, 2007)

Honestly, I don't have anything in particular that I would like to see.  Certainly there are many things I would like to have, but for some reason, this year I just cannot come up with anything when family ask me for some ideas.  Of course the few things I do want are not items they can just readily get, so I would just rather get them myself at some other time so I know I am getting specifically what I want. 

So I just told them I needed some new camping gear, I left all my other stuff with my ex.  Things just need to be compact, so I can easily pack it in my jeep.

I will be most happy just being surrounded by family and friends.


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 14, 2007)

*Codename Skittles* - excellent choice, sir (and kudos for making me burst out loud laughing whilst at my desk) :lol:.

I still prefer Codename Epic myself but it's all good and would be welcome under our tree (as long as I keep the missus' naginata out of her reach !).


----------



## Drac (Dec 14, 2007)

WOW!!!!!..I wan some Skittles too Santa..Please, please, whine , snivel...


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 14, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> *Codename Skittles* - excellent choice, sir (and kudos for making me burst out loud laughing whilst at my desk) :lol:.
> 
> I still prefer Codename Epic myself but it's all good and would be welcome under our tree (as long as I keep the missus' naginata out of her reach !).



Excellent choice as well!    Yes, the missus does present a bit of a problem.


----------



## Drac (Dec 14, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> Excellent choice as well!  Yes, the missus does present a bit of a problem.


 
I feel better..My wife also objects to these kind of presents...


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 14, 2007)

Drac said:


> I feel better..My wife also objects to these kind of presents...



My gf wouldn't be too happy about that either!


----------



## BrandiJo (Dec 14, 2007)

I dont care whats under the tree this year, id be happy just having a tree...


----------



## bydand (Dec 14, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> Code name... "Skittles!"



As much as I would want to find this under the tree with my name on the tag, I don't think the wife would let me play with my new toy.  If you can't play with your toys on Christmas day what a bummer.  

Real answer would be all kinds of smiles from the Ruffians.  Could care less about anything for me under there.  As long as they have a great day, I get the best gift of all, their laughter.


----------



## crushing (Dec 14, 2007)

bydand said:


> As much as I would want to find this under the tree with my name on the tag, I don't think the wife would let me play with my new toy. If you can't play with your toys on Christmas day what a bummer.
> 
> Real answer would be all kinds of smiles from the Ruffians. Could care less about anything for me under there. As long as they have a great day, I get the best gift of all, their laughter.


 
Send the kids to Grandma's house before she opens this gift, oh yeah, you probably should throw in some flowers and a backrub too!


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Dec 14, 2007)

a gym membership, a Wii, nintendo DS, any Kevin Smith movie(except Clerks 2--I already have that), Sims 2 Bon Voyage, any of the Looney Tunes DVD collections, a kitten, a job, manga, and a life


----------



## Drac (Dec 14, 2007)

crushing said:


> Send the kids to Grandma's house before she opens this gift, oh yeah, you probably should throw in some flowers and a backrub too!


 
Now that's what I call a gift.....The backrub is ok, but a warm oil massage is *BETTER..*


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 14, 2007)

Will someone PM me the "Skittles" reference? I'm lost.

I'm actually not interested in anything for me this year. My wife let me go nuts at the MA supply store at my birthday last month.


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 14, 2007)

MT After Dark forum post 2839 - you'll know which parts are relevant straight away I would imagine .


----------



## crushing (Dec 14, 2007)

IcemanSK said:


> Will someone PM me the "Skittles" reference? I'm lost.
> 
> I'm actually not interested in anything for me this year. My wife let me go nuts at the MA supply store at my birthday last month.


 
Because others may be wondering the same:

Oh yeah, it is in the After Dark 18+ forum, so be warned! 

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=878713&postcount=2839


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 19, 2007)

I got this in my email today so I thought I'd post it for all us invisible moms. 

------------------------------

Santa,

       I've been a good mom all year. I've fed, cleaned and cuddled my children on demand, visited the doctor's  office more than my doctor and sold sixty-two  cases of candy bars to raise money to plant a shade tree on  the school playground. I was hoping you could  spread my list out over several Christmases,  since I had to write this letter with my son's red  crayon, on the back of a receipt in the  laundry room between cycles, and who knows  when I'll find anymore free time in the next 18  years.

Here are my Christmas  wishes:

I'd like a pair of legs that don't  ache (in any color, except purple, which I  already have) and arms that don't hurt or flap in the breeze,  but are strong enough to pull my screaming  child out of the candy aisle in the grocery  store.

I'd also like a waist, since  I lost mine somewhere ....

If you're  hauling big ticket items this year I'd like  fingerprint-resistant windows and a radio that  only plays adult music, a television that  doesn't broadcast any programs containing talking animals, and  a refrigerator with a secret compartment  behind the crisper where I can hide to talk on  the phone.

On the practical side, I  could use a talking doll that says, "Yes,  Mommy" to boost my parental confidence, along  with two kids who don't fight and three pairs  of jeans that will zip all the way up without the use  of power  tools.

I could also use a recording  of Tibetan monks chanting "Don't eat in the living room" and "Take your hands off your brother," because my  voice seems to be just out of my children's  hearing range and can only be heard by the  dog.

If it's too late to find any of  these products, I'd settle for enough time to  brush my teeth and comb my hair in the same morning, or  the luxury of eating food warmer than room  temperature without it being served in a  Styrofoam container.

If you don't  mind, I could also use a few Christmas miracles to  brighten the holiday season. Would it be too  much trouble to declare ketchup a vegetable?  It will clear my conscience immensely. It would be helpful  if you could coerce my children to help around  the house without demanding payment as if they  were the bosses of an organized crime  family.

Well, Santa, the buzzer on  the dryer is calling and my son saw my feet under the laundry room door. I think he wants his crayon back. Have  a safe trip and remember to leave your wet  boots by the door and come in and dry off so  you don't catch cold.

Help yourself  to cookies on the table but don't eat too many or  leave crumbs on the  carpet.

Yours  Always,

MOM...

P.S. One more thing...you can  cancel all my requests if you can keep my children young enough to believe in  Santa.


----------



## RED (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm past the age of caring anything is just fine for me as long as its not a half used bottle of ball powder!!

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57992


----------

